# Brand Awareness: Decoding Cattle Brands



## Meanderer (Jul 10, 2014)

When 19th century Texas land baron Samuel Maverick flouted tradition by refusing to brand his cattle, he could not have known his name would come to represent everything from brassy independence to Tom Cruise to Alaskan politicking. But his indifference toward the status quo soon gave unbranded cattle the ranching land over the nickname “mavericks,” and wranglers have been happily roping lawless bovines ever since.

http://modernfarmer.com/2013/06/cowglyphics-decoding-cattle-brands/


----------



## Ina (Jul 10, 2014)

That's a bit trivia that I didn't know, and I call myself a Texan. :tapfoot: Although I've been here since I was 11 months old, I was born in San Francisco. :wave:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 12, 2014)

Interesting


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2014)

Bonnie said:


>



"He's been every-where, Man!"


----------

